

Ask HN: What do you wear to job interviews? - uptown

In a perfect world, it shouldn&#x27;t matter what you were to an on-site job interview - but appearances are part of the impression you leave with a company as they try to decide whether you&#x27;re a good fit for their culture.  I&#x27;m curious how others approach the issue of what to wear to a job interview.  If the company culture is casual, do you dress to match their code, or do you take a more-formal approach to this aspect of the screening process?  Is it something you even worry about?  Or do you let your technical capabilities and past accomplishments stand for themselves?
======
Jun8
I abide by the age-old advice of dressing just a notch more formal than the
expected attire of your interviewers, e.g. for Google typical interviewer
would be in jeans and t-shirt, so khakis and a polo.

~~~
wikwocket
This is the generally accepted advice. Some interviewers will not care what
you wear, but many will, consciously or unconsciously.

I would add that this will vary by industry and location as well. If you're in
the bay area interviewing for a startup, you can get away with a lot more
casual dress than if you're trying to get on the IT team for a financial firm
in downtown Chicago.

One approach you can use is to ask the HR person over the phone what the
culture is like, or to look at their "about us" webpage. These will provide
other useful signals as well.

------
niuzeta
I generally inquire about the 'dress code' either to the recruiter or whoever
is contacting me for an on-site interview, and dress just one level up.

I found that if you're interviewing for anywhere in finance sector or public
sector a formal suit is a must. For a 'tech' company a business casual(so a
khaki and a button-up long-sleeves shirts with a base white t-shirt in) has
never failed me yet.

------
Buttonpresser
I follow a strict "come as you are" approach to interviews now. The way I see
it, if you're not going to hire me in these clothes what does it say about us
working together? That said, I don't dress like a slob and I'm not a entry-
level employee.

------
lsiunsuex
I must still be old school at age 33. Anything less then a suit and tie is
unacceptable.

~~~
deadfall
Depends on the job. If you are trying to get a developer job they "may" look
at you funny. Many of my developer friends make a distinction between "Suits"
and "Developers". Sort of like business people vs builders. IMO just wear
clean clothes that makes you comfortable and let them judge based on your
background/knowledge.

------
ef47d35620c1
I think dressing formally is a show of respect. Even if the firm is very
casual, they'll understand and most likely appreciate an over-dressed
candidate rather than an under-dressed one.

------
blooberr
I'm in the bay area and here's what I've worn with no known issues at tech
companies (meaning I get an offer / continue the interview): jeans with no
fading and a fitted shirt with a subdued color and pattern. For shoes,
normally canvas shoes. If it's cold, I might wear an overcoat.

On the other side of the table, when I conduct engineering interviews, I will
notice what you're wearing. But don't worry. After interviewing over 100
candidates in person I've never turned down anyone for their attire. At most
you'll get a nice comment if you look good and the rest of the interview
continues. Maybe we'll joke about how you're the best dressed person I've seen
all day.

For suits, please don't wear them if you can't make it look right. Ask your
loved one or friend for honest feedback. I'm not going to turn you down for a
position for wearing a bad suit, but I do worry about how others perceive you
if you wear that suit in other events.

------
ericcumbee
Call me old school, but for me it's Suit and Tie.

------
Mankhool
Dressing down, ubiquitously known as "being comfortable", says that you don’t
care about how you look, as if your appearance were an entirely private matter
that has nothing to do with anyone else. It’s the exact opposite: what you
wear is part of the visible environment, as relevant as the architecture, the
decor, the food on the table, the scents in the air. - Rebecca Mielke

~~~
throwaway420
I really don't think that quote is relevant to hackers/programmers creating
value.

a) As a programmer, I'm not being hired for my appearance, but for my ability
to get stuff done and create value.

b) I can get far more work done and think more clearly when I'm comfortable.

c) If you have a problem with somebody wearing jeans and a t-shirt or gasp,
even shorts in the summertime, that's on you, not on me.

On the rare occasion I've ever had to go to a job interview, I've ranged from
shorts/jeans to business casual at most and have never felt out of place.

If you want to play dress up for a living, go become a lawyer or model or real
estate agent or some other profession where you're constantly judged on how
"professional" your appearance is. That's not what programmers are usually
about or motivated by.

------
chrisbennet
I think I wore jeans and a silk and linen shirt solid color Hawaiian style
shirt when I interviewed for my current job.

If the weather is cool enough, I wear jeans, a button down shirt and a blazer
when interviewing or meeting with a client the first time.

I did interview in gym shorts once but that was more of a formality.

------
stevekemp
I tend to wear "nice jeans" and a button-up shirt. All wrapped up in clean
boots, and a clean leather jacket.

Though I have a memory that my last interview I might have had a plain black
fitted t-shirt instead, due to the lack of notice involved.

